# Box!



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

My car seems like a magnet to road items (and those falling from the sky/garbage truck). PPF to the rescue again.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

I noticed it was an Amazon.com box. I wonder if Bezos was behind this unprovoked Tesla attack?


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

The EAP should detect it and yell "INCOMING!!!"


----------



## mdfraz (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't know why, but the sound it made when it hit your car at 1/10th speed made me laugh for like 30 seconds straight.


----------

